# ABWB/DIWB Rollerball



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2014)

Wood is from Steve and Barry .

Gold Tycoon Rollerball dressed from top to bottom n some pretty wood from WB . This is my first time doing this kit and after having done the Majestic Jr , I would say it's worth spending the extra $ on the Maj Jr. Still plenty of other kits out there for me to try out tho :) . 
Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (May 19, 2014)

Looks good tom. I made some tycoon and I think they ended up being gifts but the wood choice makes that pen look totally awesome


----------



## El Guapo (May 19, 2014)

Fine craftsmanship, and an excellent piece of DIWB! I can tell that the ABW has a lot of figure and swirls, but I think it is tough picking that up and doing justice in a picture. Great looking pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Fine craftsmanship, and an excellent piece of DIWB! I can tell that the ABW has a lot of figure and swirls, but I think it is tough picking that up and doing justice in a picture. Great looking pen!



Yes, there is nice figure n the ABW and it is hard to get it to show up in the pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve Smith (May 19, 2014)

Some wood is very difficult to appreciate fully from a photograph. AB is one, DIW, another. I have some quilted sapele that almost hypnotizes you. Chatoyance just doesn't come through. Perhaps we need some pen movie clips.


----------



## SDB777 (May 19, 2014)

Bob Dupras did a demo at one of our pen meetings here in Arkansas, wish I would have videoed the demo....he is turning small 'rings' to replace the black plastic looking things that come with the kits. That and he replaces the finial with the same timber....just makes the whole thing 'flow'.

I have tried making(as well as selling) pens using two different species....I have not had 'good results'.
Just wondering why you did this two species mixed pen?(I love both timbers, and I wish I had more of both to use)




Scott (we might have to get you into kitless soon) B


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Bob Dupras did a demo at one of our pen meetings here in Arkansas, wish I would have videoed the demo....he is turning small 'rings' to replace the black plastic looking things that come with the kits. That and he replaces the finial with the same timber....just makes the whole thing 'flow'.
> 
> I have tried making(as well as selling) pens using two different species....I have not had 'good results'.
> Just wondering why you did this two species mixed pen?(I love both timbers, and I wish I had more of both to use)
> ...



I figured the two timbers would go well together and wanted to do something a lil diff. My BIL is quite happy with it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2014)

Very nice Pen and wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 19, 2014)

Outstanding, Tom... love that one and the two woods are awesome together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2014)

Great contrast using the 2 different timbers.
Makes and interesting conversation piece.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2014)

Well done sir! Is that a piece of wood in the very top too?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Well done sir! Is that a piece of wood in the very top too?



No, but that would be a nice addition to dress it up ! They must make some kind of small attachment for making things that small I imagine ?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 20, 2014)

Beautifu, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 20, 2014)

Looking great from here.

Ray


----------



## Fret440 (May 20, 2014)

That's a stylish pen. You did that one well.

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No, but that would be a nice addition to dress it up ! They must make some kind of small attachment for making things that small I imagine ?




I use a 'punch' and knock the plastic finial out.
Then I just use the micrometer to make a 'replacement' finial, and then glue it in after shining it up!

Example from awhile back:



EF Spalted Ramon Stump Rollerball 003 by SDB777, on Flickr

Scott (Ramon Burl rules...) B

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No, but that would be a nice addition to dress it up ! They must make some kind of small attachment for making things that small I imagine ?



One easy way is to glue a short piece of the blank to a waste block which you can grip in a chuck or screwed to a faceplate. Turn it a bit taller than necessary, polish and finish it, then part off just the button-sized piece you need to glue into the finial. For example, here's a piece of HRB ready to turn:



 

And with it epoxied in place:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> One easy way is to glue a short piece of the blank to a waste block which you can grip in a chuck or screwed to a faceplate. Turn it a bit taller than necessary, polish and finish it, then part off just the button-sized piece you need to glue into the finial. For example, here's a piece of HRB ready to turn:
> 
> View attachment 51671
> 
> ...


Thanks Duncan !


----------



## Bean_counter (May 20, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this one Tom, but I like the 2 colors mixed together. Well played!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 20, 2014)

Oh, just remembered ... 

If you're doing a finish that forms any kind of film on the surface (such as CA or a shellac-based friction finish), it can help to start parting off the button _before_ putting the finish on. I found the CA finish cracked when I parted it off, ended up doing this one twice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

